# Is This A Pit?



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Sun Local Classifieds - Search listings for Cars, Property, To Let, and more


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

its an american bulldog.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

no its not a pitbull... this is a pitbull
http://caninecoalition.com/img/Pit-Bull--0.jpg

Anything that looks more bulky is crossed.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like an American bulldog or a very nice cross iof that sort. Pits are a lot less stocky and thinner in the face


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

LOL no.

Marina


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Definitely an American bulldog, a gorgeous one at that, they are so lovely, there is one near a farm by the BF and he is a soppy sod, huge though


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

This really made me laugh, looks NOTHING like APBT. Def a american bully:2thumb:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

robstaine said:


> no its not a pitbull... this is a pitbull
> http://caninecoalition.com/img/Pit-Bull--0.jpg
> 
> Anything that looks more bulky is crossed.


That is such a beautiful dog...I've drooled over that picture so many times. I would love an APBT. Love your beardie in your sig too, s/he's gorgeous!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd be more concerned that they think Scotland is in West Yorks.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Was just going to say that, and what is "NKC"?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Was just going to say that, and what is "NKC"?


 
Not KC ... ?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Look more like a am bulldog. Pits are a much more lean dog like this 










Some can get quite large like this


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

sophs87 said:


> Not KC ... ?


aye probably as it's 'NKC reg'


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Can anyone actually define what a full pit bull is anymore?
Any crossed breed can be classed as a pit through the measurements.

But that dog looks Boxer x AM Bulldog to me anyway.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Can anyone actually define what a full pit bull is anymore?
> Any crossed breed can be classed as a pit through the measurements.
> 
> But that dog looks Boxer x AM Bulldog to me anyway.


 
There is a diffrence between a "pit bull" and the american pit bull terrier - APBT's have breed standards like any other breed. "pitbulls" , are generally backyard bred mongrels that dont actually look like the APBT, think irish staffies, staffy x's and thats what is generally classed as a "type" dog.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks people, im still a bit crap at this lol

Not that it should matter what it is :bash:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

girlsnotgray said:


> There is a diffrence between a "pit bull" and the american pit bull terrier - APBT's have breed standards like any other breed. "pitbulls" , are generally backyard bred mongrels that dont actually look like the APBT, think irish staffies, staffy x's and thats what is generally classed as a "type" dog.


Dont worry i know the difference ive seen enough pits, pit crosses and pit types


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

there is no difference between pitbull and american pitbull it's just called pitbull for short. But there are pitbull type dogs which are crosses


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

...Whatever he may be he is gorgus! and has the most dopey lovley looking face ever! DAWWW :blush:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

laura-jayne said:


> ...Whatever he may be he is gorgus! and has the most dopey lovley looking face ever! DAWWW :blush:


he is definatly cute and the more i looked at the picture the more i thought boxer x ambulldog which i can sort of see in his face i could be wrong but thats my opinion on it :lol2:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

looks 100% american bulldog to me, most likely a johnson/scott cross...same as my Leo :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bobby said:


> Sun Local Classifieds - Search listings for Cars, Property, To Let, and more


It a DIY Pitbull but *NOT* a American pit bull terrier.It's a American bull dog X Boxer.

*American bull dog X Boxer.*


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> It a DIY Pitbull but *NOT* a American pit bull terrier.It's a American bull dog X Boxer.
> 
> *American bull dog X Boxer.*
> image


 
Thats what i was thinking AMB X Boxer


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ryanr1987 said:


> Look more like a am bulldog. Pits are a much more lean dog like this
> 
> image
> 
> ...


The real deal American pit bull terrier.










Pit bull a back yard Bull breed mix.









Both are Pit bull's only one is a American pit bull terrier.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Leo is a Scott cross Johnson line american bulldog, and doesn`t look much different to the original dog posted in my opinion...










without seeing the parents of the other dog though i suppose it is impossible to tell 100%


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LisaLQ said:


> Was just going to say that, and what is "NKC"?


*National Kennel Club.*

http://www.nationalkennelclub.com/


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

this is a pit.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

gazz said:


> The real deal American pit bull terrier.
> image
> 
> 
> ...


 that one is a red nose they are apbts but that one was a very large one

here's a leaner one


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> That is such a beautiful dog...I've drooled over that picture so many times. I would love an APBT. Love your beardie in your sig too, s/he's gorgeous!


thank you its a she


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh defanatly just a american bulldog I wouldn't say cross. As for pit and American pitbull i'd say there tge same the show version is a amstaff


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ryanr1987 said:


> that one is a red nose they are apbts but that one was a very large one


It's a Pit bull yes but is to stocked to be a American pit bull terrier.It's a DIY Pit bull is maybe has American pit bull terrier blood but it also has the blood of a stockyer dog type ie:Amstaff,Mastiff,Bull dog'etc.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thing with am pits is that some can weigh up to 60lbs which is quite large for there height but t doesn't look right and makes them look like the crosses so it's difficult to really say if an apbt is really is a apbt.
. 








This is a nice one


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh defanatly just a american bulldog I wouldn't say cross. As for pit and American pitbull i'd say there tge same the show version is a amstaff


American stafford bull terrier is a breed.









American pit bull terrier is a breed.









They are both differant.Or a Staffordshire bull terrier and a English bull terrier are the same breed if that the case.As Staffordshire bull terrier and English bull terrier are more direct related than the American bull terrier and the American stafford bull terrier.

*Pit bull* is just a broad decision of a dog suitible for dog to dog combat.
That in clueds Stafford bull terrier,Eniglish bull terrier,American bull terrier,Amstaff'etc'etc.And any such cross of these types.




> *Pit bull* is a term commonly used to describe several breeds of dog in the Molosser family. Many breed-specific laws use the term "pit bull" to refer to the modern American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and dogs with significant mixes of these breeds; however, a few jurisdictions also classify the modern American Bulldog and Bull Terrier as a "pit bull-type dog". The term can also refer to dogs that were known as "bull terriers" prior to the development of the modern Bull Terrier in the early 20th century.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh I no there diffrant breed but I herd that amstaffs were bred from pits with strickter standards so it could be shown. I've seen pis 24 inch to tge shoulder and 80 pound doesn't mean it's a cross there masses of variation in the breed 60 pound im weight for a pit bull isn't that big probably just a few pounds over averidge it's only 4stone 4 pound most staffs which are about 14 inch to the shoulder are atleast 2.5 stone When u think that most pits are atleast 19inch to the shoulder u can tell they should be atleast 3.5 stone my old tyme bulldogs who's 6 months old is 48 pounds roughly well he's exactly 22 kilos whatever that works put and he's no where near as big as a pit


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

an apbt at 24 inches and 80 is either overweight or crossed or just a reak of nature. the breed was bred to be lightweight and agile with great stamina.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh I no there diffrant breed but I herd that amstaffs were bred from pits with strickter standards so it could be shown.


State American pit bull terrier if that what you mean.A pit bull is just a description of a dog used in the pit.

An American pit bull terrier is a pit bull.But not all pit bulls are American pit bull terriers.

Yes Amstaff have American pit bull terrier blood.But also Amstaff have the blood of UK-Staffordshire bull terrier.
Most likly some American bull dog also that most likely give the Amstaff is body frame.

Pure American pit bull terrier have NO! Staffordshire bull terrier blood.So that make them differant from the Amstaff for a start.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> I've seen pis 24 inch to tge shoulder and 80 pound doesn't mean it's a cross there masses of variation in the breed 60 pound im weight for a pit bull isn't that big probably just a few pounds over averidge it's only 4stone 4 pound most staffs which are about 14 inch to the shoulder are atleast 2.5 stone When u think that most pits are atleast 19inch to the shoulder u can tell they should be atleast 3.5 stone my old tyme bulldogs who's 6 months old is 48 pounds roughly well he's exactly 22 kilos whatever that works put and he's no where near as big as a pit


Pit bull vary as this is just a description of a dog that could show good game in the pit.So come in all shapes and sizes including pure dog breeds such as the Amstaff,American pit bull terrier,Staffordshire bull terrier'etc'etc and a cross of any Molosser type can be classed as a pit bull. 

How ever.

American pit bull terrier is a breed that is around 24 inch high.Long legged and lean body but muscular.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

gazz said:


> It's a Pit bull yes but is to stocked to be a American pit bull terrier.It's a DIY Pit bull is maybe has American pit bull terrier blood but it also has the blood of a stockyer dog type ie:Amstaff,Mastiff,Bull dog'etc.


 
Amstaffs are the show version of APBT's - same bloodlines. This dog looks pure APBT to me - have you never seen gotti/razorsedge line APBT's? They are bloody chunky big big dogs!:flrt:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

gazz said:


> State American pit bull terrier if that what you mean.A pit bull is just a description of a dog used in the pit.
> 
> An American pit bull terrier is a pit bull.But not all pit bulls are American pit bull terriers.
> 
> ...


This isnt true, you can dual register an AMstaff with the AKC and another american kennel club as a APBT. Both have Gotti bloodlines ?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

girlsnotgray said:


> Amstaffs are the show version of APBT's - same bloodlines. This dog looks pure APBT to me - have you never seen gotti/razorsedge line APBT's? They are bloody chunky big big dogs!:flrt:
> This isnt true, you can dual register an AMstaff with the AKC and another american kennel club as a APBT. Both have Gotti bloodlines ?


UKC will reg anthing as a APBT.I'm willing to bet you could take a Staffordshire bull terrier to the UKC and they'll reg that as a American pit bull terrier.The Amstaff is way removed from the American pit bull terrier.The Amstaff is not the show version of a American pit bull terrier.A Amstaff is a Amstaff and a American pit bull terrier is a American pit bull terrier.like i said if a Amstaff and a American pit bull terrier is the same.Then a Staffordshire bull terrier and a English bull terrier is the same.And that is just not the case.

I was going to write pretty much what the quote says below so i may as well just quote that.Them dogs are NOT American pit bull terriers.They have been created in America and they are pitbulls.But American pit bull terriers they are deffo NOT.They are what would get called American bullies.

This sums it up nice.


Asker said:


> Razors Edge or Gotti is a bunch of BS garbage and aren't worth the money idiots charge for them. They are just big, fat and ugly mutts that can't perform like the Original APBT. I mean come on, who would pay a $1000 to god knows what for one of those dogs. Im sorry, but i'd much rather have a little $50 gamebred pit bull than to have a $1000 dollar fake pit bull.
> 
> You are absolutely right. They are very disproportianate and they are NOT champions. They cannot get into REAL UKC events because they do not fit standards and the real APBT's would wipe the floor with them. And besides, the papers off of those dogs are hung anyways. They got their papers off of REAL APBT's to get their dogs registered. If you want a hippopatamus for christmas, here's the mutt for you.
> 
> ...





LilCsLil... said:


> its cause of there breed and alot of people like bigger pitbull then a small one cause the bigger the better i always say! they don't use them for fighting and they just breed them and alot of people like the bigger pitbull and the blocker head! me honestly i love razor/gotti line they are most wonderful dog just like a pitbull. but there is alot of cross bred dogs like Goldendoodle, Irish Doodle, Labradoodle and *its just that razor/gotti lines are mixed with other breeds like american bulldog, Neapolitan Mastiff, Perro de Presa Canario, Dogo Argentino, Dogue de Bordeaux, Cane Corso Italiano to make the razor/gotti line!*


.
Making them *NOT* American pit bull terriers.

Razorsedge.That's not a American pit bull frame.









Gottiline.That's not a American pit bull frame.










American pit bull terrier a real one.Not one of them DIY pit bulls dog.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

gazz said:


> Razorsedge.That's not a American pit bull frame.
> image
> 
> Gottiline.That's not a American pit bull frame.
> image


They look terrible


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

The blue one is defanatly a apbt 100. Percent evan with a frame like that


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> The blue one is defanatly a apbt 100. Percent evan with a frame like that


 what this one?








you are joking right?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> The blue one is defanatly a apbt 100. Percent evan with a frame like that


How!! it's already been said.That the Razor/Gotti line have other dogs breeds in them.
So there NOT American pit bull terriers as American pit bull terrier is a pure breed.
Razor/Gotti frames are totally out of wack.They are American bullies not American pit bull terriers.



> *its just that razor/gotti lines are mixed with other breeds like american bulldog, Neapolitan Mastiff, Perro de Presa Canario, Dogo Argentino, Dogue de Bordeaux, Cane Corso Italiano to make the razor/gotti line!*


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jay, true american pitts where bred for combat, so they where bred to be small lightweight dogs with great stamina where does that fat dog fit the description


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh but I've seen red noses which were proper stocky although every blue and buckskin pit I've seen were proper lean i'd defanatly still class this as a pit it's most defanatly not a bandog


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jay i don't think you understand what people are trying to explain to you. the american pit is it's own breed, none of teh fat dogs are TRUE american pitbulls


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Yeh but I've seen red noses which were proper stocky although every blue and buckskin pit I've seen were proper lean i'd defanatly still class this as a pit it's most defanatly not a bandog


YES it's a Pitbull.

NO it's not a American pit bull terrier.But YES a American pit bull terrier is a pitbull.




> *Pit bull* is a term commonly used to describe several breeds of dog in the Molosser family. Many breed-specific laws use the term "pit bull" to refer to the modern.





> American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, and Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and dogs with significant mixes of these breeds; however, a few jurisdictions also classify the modern American Bulldog and Bull Terrier as a "pit bull-type dog". The term can also refer to dogs that were known as "bull terriers" prior to the development of the modern Bull Terrier in the early 20th century.


American pit bull terrier.

In Champagne.









In Red(Red nose).









In Blue.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

american pit bull = pure breed of dog recognised by the kennel club
pit bull = bull breed cross that may resemble an american pit bull, and may even have american pitbull blood in it.

i still say the original dog looks like an american bulldog, it may or may not have another bull breeds blood in it...but didnt it state that it is NKC registered?...if so then it will be a pure american bulldog surely?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> american pit bull = pure breed of dog recognised by the kennel club
> pit bull = bull breed cross that may resemble an american pit bull, and may even have american pitbull blood in it.


*Amstaff* = Pure breed of dog recognised by the American kennel club.

*American pit bull terrier* = pure breed of dog.(American kennel club won't take them).

*Pit bull* = a term commonly used to describe several breeds of dog in the Molosser family. Many breed-specific laws use the term "pit bull" to refer to the modern.American Pit Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier,and Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and dogs with significant mixes of these breeds; however, a few jurisdictions also classify the modern American Bulldog and Bull Terrier as a "pit bull-type dog". The term can also refer to dogs that were known as "bull terriers" prior to the development of the modern Bull Terrier in the early 20th century.


----------



## bulldog2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

The dogs that are bred in the uk so called rednoses most of them was crosses between either dogue de bordeaux or other red or chocolate dogs they became well known in the uk for young lads to look good and was bred everywhere for these kids to walk the streets to look good ,,,,the big blue dogs so called razor dogs are pitbulls from america they have bulldog in them...also the big rednoses you are seeing in the uk are dogs that are bred of cross bred dogs to make the size most are of a dog called tank a huge rednose dog from the uk''' the true pitbull is a dog that was bred back in the day by lads for one thing and that was to fight they are dog aggressive not man aggresive also their is alot of people call pitbulls amstaff totally different dogs also they call them irish staffords they are different as well that dog in the pic is an american bulldog


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

People seem confused here. . . they are the same breed, you get huge variations!! Take staffys or JRT's for example - with pure bred pedigree dogs you still get 2 distict lines, dogs that look more terrier like and with staffys dogs that look more bully like - doesnt stop them being staffys still! You get the leaner taller version and the shorter stockier, it all depends what lineage they have come from and what those breeders have bred for! But they still have 100% staffy blood. Same goes for APBT's, some people breed the larger stockier type (mainly razorsedge) and others breed the skinnier taller line (mainly lower end breeders and dog fighters TBH as the gotti/razorsedge dogs go for thousands of dollars).


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

bulldog2010 said:


> also they call them irish staffords
> 
> A lot of irish staffords do have APBT in them, and fighing blood at that. The guy who started the IKC to be able to register them as a real breed (Ian somethingorother - cant remember his surname) is a notorious fighing pitbull breeder from ireland, and has had lots of run-ins with the law due to this. Considering he has had a lot to do with the creation and development of the breed you can bet anything they have a high % of APBT in them. Irish staffords are not a registered breed with any other KC than This IKC which is total crap!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I agree As a kid we had 2 pedigree staffs 1 was 18 inch to tge shoulder and about 3.5 stone and still athletic looking now my mum has two pedigree staffs again ones a pup and tge others 7 years old and she weights 2 and a quater stone and is 14 inch to tge shoulder exactly tge same goes for Apbt I much prefare the gotti type dogs, but then again im
much more a bully moloser type fan then a lean looking dog lover just my prefrance I like stocky dogs with massive heads personaly


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

girlsnotgray said:


> People seem confused here. . . they are the same breed, you get huge variations!! Take staffys or JRT's for example - with pure bred pedigree dogs you still get 2 distict lines, dogs that look more terrier like and with staffys dogs that look more bully like - doesnt stop them being staffys still! You get the leaner taller version and the shorter stockier, it all depends what lineage they have come from and what those breeders have bred for! But they still have 100% staffy blood. Same goes for APBT's, some people breed the larger stockier type (mainly razorsedge) and others breed the skinnier taller line (mainly lower end breeders and dog fighters TBH as the gotti/razorsedge dogs go for thousands of dollars).


As already stated.


> *Razor/Gotti lines are mixed with other breeds like american bulldog, Neapolitan Mastiff, Perro de Presa Canario, Dogo Argentino, Dogue de Bordeaux, Cane Corso Italiano to make the razor/gotti line!.*


There for not *pure* there for not American pit bull terriers.There just pit bulls.And by there frame there what known as American bullies.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

girlsnotgray said:


> bulldog2010 said:
> 
> 
> > also they call them irish staffords
> ...


----------



## bulldog2010 (Jan 26, 2010)

your mad com paring russel to staffords you cant do it the razors edge tackle has bulldog in it if you go on to mugglestonpits and read the make of the dogs they was bred to make a bigger pit bulls for the show and used bulldogs in the nake up in the past breedings matey ive got some good friends out their that do the razors tackle and i cant get you as much info as you want pal the pitbulls that was bred in the uk was mainly crosses to produce rednose dogs for money and the real tackle was bred and some really good lines got into the wrong hands which led to real quality dogs been bred by back street breeders to produce dogs to sell for £££££££ all other the uk and it was all about the money nothing else the uk went mad from 2002 to 2008 with these breeders breeding these dogs until the news started on them then it stopped and will stop for a few years then it will start all other again its like a roundabout ,,,,,


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

bulldog2010 said:


> your mad com paring russel to staffords
> 
> What I was saying is that both breeds have 2 totally diffrent "types" one more show and one more working breed even though they are all pedigree dogs - it all depends what bloodlines they are from and what the breeder prefers looks wise.
> Lots of dogs are the same, you have the pet/show labs and gundog labs which have a totally diffrent bodyshape and size, same goes for pointers ect. APBT's are the same, the dogs people breed for "show" (status dogs really) or guard are much heavier, fighting APBT's are much skinnier and shorter because they have been bred for diffrent characteristics.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Its the same as most breeds not recognised by the KC such as the Patterdale terrier and northern inuits. There is so much breed variation in these. Some patterdales look slightly staffie like.


----------

